# Race intercooler



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Maxed out my street intercooler.
If you have one for sale, please contact me.


----------



## e30h26 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've a 600x300x100mm universal bar and plate core. I'll happily sell it as it is too big from my use.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for that, but won't suit a 35.
Anybody selling one?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Think airtec are the cheapest


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Airtec won't be any good for me


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

How much hp you want to run?


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Running 1008 atm. Problem is high iat's.


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anybody here got a linney race intercooler, and how have you found it.


----------

